# MarkII



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Anyone have a Mark II? If so what ammo do you use?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yes, two of them... I use the cheap federal from Wallyworld. The best group I ever got was with CCI though. I don't like shooting that high dollar stuff if I'm shooting off hand it seems counter productive to spend that much for marginally more accurate ammo... However, if your going to shoot paper for a nice group size...









The ten shot group was with the CCI mini mags. It was bench rested from 25 yards. That's a dime taped on the back side of the target... Rugers are very accurate... I sure like mine!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I have one. I use Winchester Dynapoints.


----------



## capbuster (May 13, 2006)

I have had several over the years.all target models.Great guns! I have used several brands. Those made by federal and CCI have worked well for me.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The reason I ask is that it jams all the time. I have four new clips and tried all types of ammo. I might have to send it back to the factory. Anyone have any suggestion. Same problem with a 10/22 also. I love both guns but geetting tired of jamming.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yes, no doubt, send them back... Contact Ruger and they will give you an RMA number for you to return the guns... Ruger is very good at fixing their firearms. If you have done any custom work it will all be brought back to factory specs though... It will cost you the shipping and a wait, but they have never charged me for repairs...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I remember going to a nearby college's ROTC range when I was 16 or 17, and I took a 1 week shooting class. It was an indoor range on campus, and it only was set up for 22's. And, after 30 min, U had to stop for a while because of ventilation issues.

Anyway, they shot Ruger 22s like that. They were ok, but I thought they had a strange disassembly.

This was years ago, though - probably darn near 18 or so. Now, U won't see any sanctions guns on that campus. How things have changes.

I have known people a few years older than I, and they have told me that in the 1970s, they could keep shotguns and other long guns in their vehicles while attending highs chool. Then, after school, they could go hunting. No one thought this was unusual, and no one got in trouble... My, how things have changed.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

I have a Mark II and III, use Wally World Federal, no problems at all.........


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Found the problem. I have a nick on the ramp. I filed it a little and buffed it. If that doesn't do it I'll send it back to ruger.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

I shot my old Mark II last week, never ceases to amaze me with it's accuracy and dependability. If you saw it you would die, it was under my truck seat in a holster, and my back sliding window leaked when it rained and it got soaked. It was weeks before I discovered it, rusted and pitted badly. Used a wire wheel on my grinder and lots of Rem oil. Looks horrible, but still keeps on ticking..............


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Do us MkIII boys count?










I shoot either Wolf (when I can get it) or the Federal bulk pack. The remington crap was absolutely terrible. Literally one FTFire per magazine. Terrible stuff. The Federal i've had exactly 1 FTFire out of maybe 2000 rounds. I haven't benched it with anything besides the Wolf, and that was to get my dot sighted in so I don't know which is the most accurate.

-=Whittey=-


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> The reason I ask is that it jams all the time. I have four new clips and tried all types of ammo. I might have to send it back to the factory. Anyone have any suggestion. Same problem with a 10/22 also. I love both guns but geetting tired of jamming.


Me too! Bought it new, figured it would be a fun plinker. The dang thing jammed so often I just put it away thinking I would look into it when I get the time. That was five years ago! Man, time flies. I know, should have returned it right away. Would have if I could have.

Honestly, I forgot all about it until reading this thread. Thanks for reminding me. Did filing the nick do the trick?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Pocaguy maybe you might want to try some of this stuff. I reblued a Smith and it did a fair job. Hope this link will work.

http://www.bluewonder.us/Products.html


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Found the problem. I have a nick on the ramp. I filed it a little and buffed it. If that doesn't do it I'll send it back to ruger.


Did you get it fixed?


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you use fair ammout of oil when cleaning it???? DON'T !!!!!!use teflon spray on MKII and 10/22!!!! TRY THIS FIRST,J.R.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a Ruger Mark 2 Target in stainless..but I've never fired it..bought it brand new and just never got around to it..I put some laminated rosewood grips on it with stainless hex head grip screws..I want to scope it


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

btw I did buy a 500 round box of Winchester 37 grain hollowpoints for it


----------



## Bearcat (May 13, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Anyone have a Mark II? If so what ammo do you use?


I use Federal bulk pack for "plinking", but CCI Mini-mags for hunting or serious paper punching. It also likes Eley a lot, but that is very expensive. For one all around load, I'd say stock up on CCI Mini-mags.

--Doc


----------



## John Fox (May 24, 2006)

*Mark II*

I have two Mark II's and one Mark I and use CCI Blazers to good effect.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a MK II Comp that just loves inexpensive Federal Gold Metal Target. I also have a brand new MK III bull barrel that isn't nearly as good yet.


----------

